# Stilll getting email notification worried that spouse will see if hacked



## Traveller321 (Nov 26, 2012)

Mods,

I turned off both my email notification, and thread subscription functions, and still keep getting emails. Can you help? Thanks.


----------



## Chris H. (Jan 27, 2007)

Your settings look ok. Doublecheck any threads you are still subscribed to, and forward the next one you get to [email protected] so I can have a look at it.


----------

